# Sound Warnings...

## lordimac

Jdesmal, wenn ich KDE mit meinem benutzer starte, kommen folgende Meldungen:

 *Quote:*   

> Sound server warning message:
> 
> unix_connect: can't connect to server (unix:/tmp/mcop-lordimac/localhost-2b66-3d76ac96)

 

 *Quote:*   

> Sound server warning message:
> 
> unix_connect: can't connect to server (unix:/tmp/mcop-lordimac/localhost-2b66-3d76ac96)
> 
> (The previous message was repeated 5 times.)

 

 *Quote:*   

> Sound server warning message:
> 
> Can't set real-time scheduling priority.
> 
> You need to run artswrapper as root or
> ...

 

Wenn ich mich als root einlogge, geht alles. Sound funzt ja auch, nur stören mich diese Meldungen beim Start. Thx for any Help...

----------

## KiLLaCaT

wenns als root geht,  dann must du nur den user zur audiogruppe hinzufügen. das kannst du machen, indem du in der /etc/passwd einstellst.

beispiel: 

vorher:

	jax:x:1000:100::/home/jax:

nacher:

	jax:x:1000:100;18::/home/jax:

hoffe das stimmt so. 

MfG jax

----------

## lordimac

 *Quote:*   

> lordimac@localhost lordimac $ groups lordimac
> 
> wheel audio users

 

Ich bin bereits in der Audio Gruppe

----------

## KiLLaCaT

ok, wenn du als root reingehst, dann kommt keine fehlermsg, und funzt auch.

wenn du dich als noraler user einloggst,da kommen diese fehlermsgs, aber geht dann der sound trotzdem?(hab das erste posting nicht ganz kapiert)

jax

----------

## lordimac

Genau!

Ich habe jetzt den arts Sound Server über KDE abgeschalten, nun geht alles ohne Meldungen, auch der Sound. Lag vielleicht an ALSA?

----------

## KiLLaCaT

möglich, dass sich die beiden nicht vertagen, erklärt zwar nicht warums bei root keine probs gab, is aber eh wurscht.

jax

----------

